# Polish Angel Master Sealant vs Dr Beasleys Premium.



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, after an easy to apply, durable and capable of being layered sealant.

Anyone used either of these two? 

Thanks


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Pa mastersealant for sure.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd say PA master sealant because I have brought some lol but yet to use


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I wasnt that keen on master sealant, it looks amazing once applied but i only seen 2-3 months from it and it didnt last much longer when famous was layered over the top.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Not used Master Sealant but Famous was very very poor in its durability.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

How many months did you get out of famous? I thought it remember seeing it last a few months on your rcz? Just a shame they make such bold claims that most don't live up to!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

PA's over rated imo looks nice then falls of quick looks wise,brilliant smelling box the products come in though.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

rallye666 said:


> How many months did you get out of famous? I thought it remember seeing it last a few months on your rcz? Just a shame they make such bold claims that most don't live up to!


It lasted 3 months. Some might say that's good. However I was looking for a longer term solution. It claimed up to 12-15 months. Far from it !


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> It lasted 3 months. Some might say that's good. However I was looking for a longer term solution. It claimed up to 12-15 months. Far from it !


Did you ever try it again?

What prep was done before? Or what was used?

Spoke to pa uk about it.

I see a lot of pa detailers use famous etc a lot.

A lot are now using the new passion for red cars


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, anybody able to recommend a sealant that can be applied outside and is likely to last 6-9 months? Andy


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks everyone, anybody able to recommend a sealant that can be applied outside and is likely to last 6-9 months? Andy


That's kinda different. I got 8 months from master sealant.

But 2 layers 24 hours apart and kept for further 24 hours after second coat was removed.

Maybe that's why I got such good durability


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Did you ever try it again?
> 
> What prep was done before? Or what was used?
> 
> ...


The car got the full works when I did it last October, over 2 days. Fully decontaminated, clayed, polished with Esclate and 2 coats of Famous. Followed the instructions to the letter. Car was garaged over night following application (as always).

Car is washed at least once a month in the winter time and come February the beading and sheeting just died off completely. Tested it over a series of washes - still nothing. Used the same products / process I always use. I was so disappointed I never used it again.

I never mentioned it to PA. Searching on line I found many similar stories.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's not good. Seems to get used a lot. I do think the claims are bold but so are every brand claims in one way or another.

After a quick search I didn't find much but I seen this. 

'Beginning of November I did my full winter protection using Esclate for polishing followed by Famous. As others have said they are the EASIEST products to use. A little goes a long way and it's so easy on / easy off. Leaves a lovely wet look which just has to be admired.

So just about 4 months on, it's still protecting well and beads nicely too. Not used the Red Opal yet.'


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

It strange its one range of products that I have never got hooked by some of there claims just seem so unreal and now its been out a good while seems same thing being said on some German forums not living up to the durability claims so kind of glad I didn't waste my money though on a side note they do say nice looks and a lot easy to use


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I use virtually the same products on my garaged daily driver and the wifes daily driver which is left outside all the time.

Difference in durability is chaotic to say the least.
What looks great still on the garaged car is dead at the same time on the outdoor car.
Even though the garaged car does similar mileage.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice thread

I was looking at getting some master for a white fiesta and a silver bmw as the videos I've seen make them look really shiny 

Not sure now but part of me isn't too bothered about long life.....it's nice to get out and put it on and feel the bodywork otherwise it's all just boring washing


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks everyone, anybody able to recommend a sealant that can be applied outside and is likely to last 6-9 months? Andy


Andy - have a look at Pinnacle Black Label Diamond Sealant (@Motorgeek)

Very easy and nice to use, leaves a lovely glossy finish with excellent flake pop enhancing looks. Beading and water behaviour top notch too 

Smells like aftershave when you apply it too!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> That's not good. Seems to get used a lot. I do think the claims are bold but so are every brand claims in one way or another.
> 
> After a quick search I didn't find much but I seen this.
> 
> ...


My maths must have been wrong then 😄 By March time there was no signs of protection which I had noted in my detailing spreadsheet.

It is a shame as it does give a great shine and they are just so easy to use.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

For what it's worth, I recently worked on a car that was given a full Polish Angel Glass Coat treatment at an accredited detailer late last year.

8 months in and the car was barely beading or sheeting - I have to say that given what he had paid for the detail it wasn't impressive at all.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Blackroc said:


> For what it's worth, I recently worked on a car that was given a full Polish Angel Glass Coat treatment at an accredited detailer late last year.
> 
> 8 months in and the car was barely beading or sheeting - I have to say that given what he had paid for the detail it wasn't impressive at all.


What has it been washed with since? It could be blocked by a cheap wash n wax.

There's a lot to consider and look into.

I have seen people moan about c1 and exo too months down the line.

Tbh if pa i do agree the durability claims are wild. Should say half what they are advertised at

But they are stupid easy to use


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think we are all forgetting Polish Angel master sealant is a Sealant. Yes the claims they have are bold but then again so is everyone elses how do you think manufactures sell items. 
These also may have very different test for example being in germany the weather may be different to the UK.

I think as this is a sealant id say 6-12months is very good for which PA will accomplish. Unless you are looking at something for example Gtechniq C1 this will give a year plus but review have shown this can only last 1-2months in cases. 
I think like the DW World says it is all about the Prep Work then Application. Mine will be given a full PA Treatment in october but finished with Obsession Wax phantom over the top of master sealant  I will Write a review once accomplished


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> What has it been washed with since? It could be blocked by a cheap wash n wax.
> 
> There's a lot to consider and look into.
> 
> ...


The guy uses GTechniq GWash and Valet Pro PH Neutral snow foam every other week on the car. He does lots of miles though, but that's why he wanted the Glass Coat on the car..


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Used to use PA quite a bit and for ease of use and initial looks its undoubtedly number 1 on the books, however a few customers were disappointed with the way the products were lasting, Master witnessed at dying off only 2 months in with looks dropping after only a month, Cosmic gave about 4 months worth of beading but still looked pretty good and the protection was still there but the amount of tar that had stuck to it after a matter of only a couple or 3 weeks was unbearable, I thought it was just a one off but then another client came back with the same issues which wasnt good for my business so all were done again in different products and all are in good state now.

All of these cars I maintain myself with the same products I use now on the new sealant.

Unfortunately I couldnt take the risk of it costing me more money so got shut of everything I had, which is a shame as for speed and the initial look were unbeatable.

At the end of the day what works for one may not work for another and i would probably still be using them now if it were not for a few disgruntled customers.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

I talked to PA UK a few weeks ago regarding master sealant not lasting as well as I hoped.

I'd used it on top of Escalate and they suggested letting escalate cure for 20 mins before removal and applying MS.

Im gonna give that a try before writing it off as a show sealant!

Quote from PA UK:

"With regards Esclate and master. Both benefit from really working into the paint finish and escalate requires a 5 to 10 minute set up phase prior to removal. Generally you will see far great durability of Master sealant if Esclate is worked on a soft finish pad on a DA and left to cure. Master Sealant also benefits for from the same treatment and allowed to cure. If a second coat of master is to be applied this can be done straight away. But this time laid down by hand and this also offer peace of mind. Due mainly to total coverage.

The same treatment can be applied to Esoteric. If you do not have a DA. May I advice that the products are worked firmly into the paint and distribute the product as evenly as possible. You should not be able to see either master or Esoteric on the surface and only visible once it hazes prior to removal."

Funny how products that appear so easy to use are actually quite finicky!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I wouldn't say these products are finicky for example against gtechniq products it is a case of the better the application the longer it will last. I think this is the same for a lot of products.

I will also advise how I progress using this with escalate and master sealant. I will actually be appying these through a MF PAD which will be different. I'm wondering now if to escalate the whole
Car then remove or remove every 2 panels. Also with regards to master sealant if to apply all via machine then buff off ( think this will be what I do ) then apply another by hand then remove after full car application. 
I am however looking for that show shine  I'm hooping to enter it into waxstock next year so want the products for which I hope to achieve the best results 

All my polish angel well the rest I'm hoping to have at Xmas


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Good info ^^^^
Wasn't using it quite like that- will have to let them sit a bit longer before removal


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I wouldn't say these products are finicky for example against gtechniq products it is a case of the better the application the longer it will last. I think this is the same for a lot of products.
> 
> I will also advise how I progress using this with escalate and master sealant. I will actually be appying these through a MF PAD which will be different. I'm wondering now if to escalate the whole
> Car then remove or remove every 2 panels. Also with regards to master sealant if to apply all via machine then buff off ( think this will be what I do ) then apply another by hand then remove after full car application.
> ...


Going by the info I got from PA, I would apply escalate to the whole car - working it in really well, and then remove all at once


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

rallye666 said:


> Going by the info I got from PA, I would apply escalate to the whole car - working it in really well, and then remove all at once


That's what I'm thinking and buffing from the DA start. Will be doing this with the master sealant aswell. I'm also using the PA compound before escalate


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I wouldn't say these products are finicky for example against gtechniq products it is a case of the better the application the longer it will last. I think this is the same for a lot of products.
> 
> I will also advise how I progress using this with escalate and master sealant. I will actually be appying these through a MF PAD which will be different.
> 
> I am however looking for that show shine


Why would you use a MF PAD with Escalate and MS after the PA compound?

PA RECOMMENDS a finishing pad for both, or a light polishing or finishing pad for ESCALATE followed by a finishing pad for MS.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

67 Mustang said:


> Why would you use a MF PAD with Escalate and MS after the PA compound?
> 
> PA RECOMMENDS a finishing pad for both, or a light polishing or finishing pad for ESCALATE followed by a finishing pad for MS.


Good question. Okay my theory is to use the following.

Compound with the microfibre cutting simple enough to remove scratches and deep swirls.

escalate on a finish microfibre. Escalate actually contains a polish compound which is used to eradicate small swirls/ scratches. This is why I am using on a finishing pad to refine the light swirls and base coat for the master sealant.

I also have another finish microfibre for which I am going to be applying master sealant. A finishing pad can be used as a sealant pad due to the low cut at low speed. Very much like a microfibre applicator. If this doesn't work I will be resorting to the specific master sealant pad 

I will then do a master sealant by hand

Reason I'm using these I have all these pads & products ready  also would like to try something Abit different


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have applied master and left overnight before buffing off. 

I do the same with swissvax. I have even left crystal rock on my own car for 5 full days before buffing. 

Done bos before that with 1 full day before buffing and at 3-4 months was still showing good protection


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> I have applied master and left overnight before buffing off.
> 
> I do the same with swissvax. I have even left crystal rock on my own car for 5 full days before buffing.
> 
> Done bos before that with 1 full day before buffing and at 3-4 months was still showing good protection


I won't be doing that I'm going to be doing a 2 day full exterior detail. I'm hoping to have it done in September or October  like I said got all the products just the time now. With 2 twins who are turning 2 hard to get a weekend free without any disturbances


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Good question. Okay my theory is to use the following.
> 
> Compound with the microfibre cutting simple enough to remove scratches and deep swirls.
> 
> ...


So you are going the opposite of " least agressive first", hmmm  I hope you know your medicine.

Anyhow my suggestion, if worth any, is to use the least aggressive pad for Escalate first to kind'a massage the paint and most definitely a finishing pad with NO cut for the first layer of MS.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

67 Mustang said:


> So you are going the opposite of " least agressive first", hmmm  I hope you know your medicine.
> 
> Anyhow my suggestion, if worth any, is to use the least aggressive pad for Escalate first to kind'a massage the paint and most definitely a finishing pad with NO cut for the first layer of MS.


Microfibre do 2 pads a finishing and cut. 
Think I didn't explain it in sense plan of action is -

Polish angel compound on a cut pad.
Escalate on a finishing pad.
Master sealant on a finishing pad very low speed 



Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

OK here is what I meant:

A microfiber finishing pad still has more cut than say a black Hex or Grey CCS pad, I personaly would'nt use the MF if it wasnt necessary. And for the MS I'd say a Red Hex, a Gold CCS or similar with absolutely Zero cut.:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

67 Mustang said:


> OK here is what I meant:
> 
> A microfiber finishing pad still has more cut than say a black Hex or Grey CCS pad, I personaly would'nt use the MF if it wasnt necessary. And for the MS I'd say a Red Hex, a Gold CCS or similar with absolutely Zero cut.:thumb:


I'm going to give it a shot with the MF finishing with escalate as advised it will work (from Gordon at PA)
I'm not using soft or hard paint. It will be used on a insignia 

To be honest though I am no thinking of using a gold CCS LC pad for MS as stage 1 
Stage 2 with hand applicator 

Thank you


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Keep us updated then.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

All valid points. I really rate the products contrary to being approved by PA, They work well. Trouble some are having is using wrong paiings like escalate which is designed for master sealant rather than famous which centurion is designed for. Cosmic lasts well when preparation and application is carried out correctly and the vehicle is not subject to the elements for 24hours there after. I'm of the opinion that some of the durability statements are quite bold yes but tell me a brand of long term material that isn't OTT on statements. Some a lot rave about I've had to tend to and have been a massive fail at 6-8 month period which I cannot clarify whole heartedly if its the coatings failing or the end users application methods but considering they have been applied by supposed well established third parties, Jury is out on that. Issues with birdlime etchings, Contamination adhering etc will and still does happen with anything no matter how much anyone can trick there mind into believing, it still will and does happen. No coatings, Sealants or waxes are as bomb proof, Robust or miraculous as they are made out to be IMO.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe PA need to make it clear on their website then that Centurion is designed to be used with Famous. I didn't see that stated anywhere.

Edit - after just looking at the PA website, Centurion and Famous are the same product in essence, just for different coloured cars. Nowhere on the Esclate description does it mention not to use with Famous. It's a deep clean system so should be ok for anything by the sounds of it.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

My bad. Contour not centurion. Some lines are fuzzy, Other parts is a little common sense. Agree paint prep is paint prep but these things are designed to work in conjunction with one another for a reason.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

The nice thing with PA Master Sealant (or any of their sealants) is that the film applied is a hybrid of a rich carnauba combined with silicon carbide. I've seen it last over 9 months on some clients cars (heavy usage vehicles) with good beading and thats over here in Irish weather conditions. They came in for maintenance so I don't know how much longer it would have lasted. 

But any premature diminished beading does not mean that the protection is not there. Master Sealant does last a long time and offers excellent protection. When the carnauba film starts to wear for whatever reason, it is easily rejuvenated using any of the wax booster shampoos, or any of the spray waxes. (Gold Zirkon is friggin' amazing! ) But Master and Famous Sealants are almost like ceramic coating in many ways and you just need a little maintainance to get the best benefit of the protection, the finish and the beading. 

Reasons for drop-off in gloss/beading could be application method or setting/curing time (best to avoid moisture in the first few hours at least), or else the carnauba reacting with whatever shampoo is used later so pick shampoo wisely. pH neutral does not mean LSP safe.

After priming with Esclate or Contour, I apply at least two coats, the first preferably by DA but by hand is okay as long as you apply a rich, even coat and allow 2 hrs before proceeding. The second or third application is not a second "coat", instead its just ensuring that you get full even coverage of the sealant and a direct bonding to the paint. (Much like when you paint your walls at home - as the first coat dries, you always see streaks and patches so more coats are usually required to make a perfect surface.  One application rarely does it!) 

In between applications its best to buff off the residue after about 15 or 20 mins and then leave time to cure, rather than leaving it haze for a few hours before buffing off. This gives the ingredients better time to dry and form on the surface..... BTW always give the bottle a good shake before using.  

Its a great sealant. I bought a 500ml bottle of it ages ago and I just can't seem to get to the end of it! A little goes such a long way, especially when you use the DA. Once you get the hang of PA products, its hard to find anything else that can match them on every level... ease of use, finish, durability, smell, feel.. I haven't turned back since I started using them. And thankfully they are a bit more expensive than average!! It makes you use them wisely.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tried pa long time ago, never liked it.
Very easy on and off, bit very very weak durability for me on my bikes.
Preps seems good, can't remember the name of the prep product they send me, tried 3/4 times with no luck.
At the end I ended putting back my carlack twins, they had all ways worked very well.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used coatings and am pedantic about getting application right. I'm not going to pay a lot of money for a product and then waste it by not applying it properly. I applied Esclate and Famous according to the application instructions. There was no moisture to interfere with the application or curing and was garaged for 2 says following application. As I said before its a real shame that it didn't last (and yes I do use LSP safe shampoo and doesn't interfere with LSPs on our other cars). Personally if I want protection on my paint I want to see that it is actually doing something ie either beading or sheeting water. If it rained the car just looked like every other unprotected car on the road.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I never mentioned it to PA. Searching on line I found many similar stories.


Why not? I'd think letting them know they may do something about it at least cut their claimed durability shorter, and posting about it would inform others as you just did.:thumb:
Otherwise it's all been raving and rating their products all over the place.



Blueberry said:


> It is a shame as it does give a great shine and they are just so easy to use.


They recommend to upkeep with RAPIDWAX, so I'm thinking if using RW would extend the life of the sealant by 2-3 months (half the stated claim) and you do it twice, that brings it back to life a couple of times, then you are at the 12 months stated.

Has anybody used the RW to report if it actually does what it claims?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea- I got a starter kit which came with a 200 ml bottle. Liked it so much I then later bought the 1 liter bottle. It is instant protection that gives you a nice boost. I have used the CA silver on my car and it's still holding approaching 6-7 weeks.

Here is a 1976 912e I did a few weeks ago. Standard wash and RW protection :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344285


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I hear rapid wax is fantastic have never tried it though.
Beau technique will be along soon and will tell you he drinks the stuff lol and will let you know the benefits and key to I it


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

FWIW, I used the PA Silver Alunite on my Daytona Grey Audi and it did indeed fill some wash marring and is still going well 4wks on with an unwashed car.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Following on from my earlier post. PA UK had this on their FB page yesterday, hope they dont mind me reposting here:

Polish Angel Esclate Lotion.

Esclate lotion is a dedicated mildly abrasive paint cleaner with key ingredients that not only clean and beautify paintwork but also assist in a more solid and structured bond for polymer based protective products such as Master sealant, & Viking shield.
So how to get the most from Esclate Lotion:
Esclate can be applied by hand process but we recommend a machine process application to gain best results and utilize Esclate lotion to its full potential.

The abrasive characteristics work much alike to most abrasive type paint cleaners whereby they aid in a small level of cut to remove faint markings within the paints surface yet light enough to leave the paintwork lustrous and creaking clean.

Application by hand:

By hand, Apply 2 - 3 small sized drops of Esclate lotion to an applicator pad http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/hand-process/products/invincible-planets and work with medium pressure within your chosen work area. Work small sections at a time. Work the product until almost transparent.
Do not remove and start on your next chosen section. Whilst working on your next section, Esclate will dissolve any impurities within the painted surface and bring them to the upper most surface.
Continue to work across your chosen panel and leave Esclate lotion for a minimum of 10 minutes or alternatively, Swipe the area with a microfiber towel. If it removes with ease, Start to buff final residue.

Common issues of failure:

Over application of product
Under working product
Not leaving product long enough to pull impurities from within the painted surface

Application by dual action polisher:

Using a dual action polisher to apply Esclate lotion will enable you to utilize it to its full potential.
On weathered paintwork, Apply 3 - 4 small drops of Esclate lotion to http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collec...aster-final-polish-esclate-lotion-machine-pad and once again, Work small sections at a time much alike to by hand application. Esclate lotions abrasives can remove superficial markings and oxidation from paintwork along with refining to a sharp and crisp finish in one step with the correct chosen pad.
Esclate is a key product within the Polish Angel range. Offering tremendous value and benefits when used in conjunction with Master sealant and Viking shield.

Perfect preparation product to leave paintwork beautified and well prepared along with creating a substantial increase in better adhesion of polymer sealants.
http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collec...ucts/polish-angel-esclate-lotion-the-original


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

RW is good, but out of all the PA products, I found this one a little rougher to remove. It has a thick consistency, like SONAX BSD. 
And as Alxg noted, the CA does a decent job filling swirls too.


----------



## leeroywinston (Aug 4, 2013)

I think the master sealent has got to be one of the easiest protection product ive ever applied 

goes on on a hex black pad low speed 3 tiny blobs covers half the bonet so it goes a long way s

then it wipes off its still like wet when you wipe it off after 15 minutes so nice easy no hard buffing to get it off 
Says it lasts 2 years on one application when used in conjuction with rapid waxx 
of which i do use and it instantly shines up glossy as ever 

the rapid waxx is dead easy to use as well wipe on with a microfibre wipe off with a clean


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

That's it, it was esclate and master sealant, and a shampoo.
Very very easy to use, but doesn't last very long.


----------

